# Prozac--day 4-- not liking it



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I haven't been here in years, but hope you all can help me!!







Not sure how to describe the way I feel, but I don't feel myself on Prozac. On Day 2, I felt a little too much on the high/happy side, and today Day 4, I feel depressed and very anxious (on verge of panic aattack). I'm not sleeping well, and I feel worse than before. It's only day 3, but I hate to take another dose incase it makes me feel even worse. I can't see my doctor again for another two weeks. Suggestions?


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Side effects suck hardcore for antids. Id suggest waiting it out, I started paxil a week ago and I felt really really odd untill a few days ago. It can take several weeks for the side effects to go away, and they do go away! So stay at the same dosage and tough it out, you will feel better. It also can take 4-6 weeks to see any positive effects from it.www.crazymeds.org has more info


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

thanks for the reply. I took Zoloft many years ago and don't remember these beginning side-effects; in fact, I never had any side effects; it was a great med for me at that time!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Unfortunantly no two antid meds will affect you in the same way. This is the annoying problem with psychotropic meds, they will all effect you differently, some will give you more side effects, some wont work at all etc etc. So you really cant compare them to each other. It seems weird as they are all the same class of drug but... you just have to kind of expirement, try one out for a month and see if it does anything.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

She's right Jen - I was put onto Prozac in early 2006 - I had very, very severe depression - but I could not take it and it made me have fits. Now I must stress this is an extremely RARE side-effect and it happened in the first 48 hours - so there's no way you are going to experience this. Anti-d's as I'm sure you know - are serious little divils and may well take about 6/8 weeks to benefit. I think its important that you give them a fair try unless you are experiencing the sort of side-effects that I did - of course I had to stop taking them immediately.If you decide its not for you - its very important to work closely with your doctor - he will then take you off them but then you have to give your system a few days (and again, be led by her/him on this) before trying summat else and again, that may not suit. You will just have to be patient - not easy - when you are already experiencing anxiety etc. I was "third time lucky" and am now very well and happy back at work etc on Mitrazapene (or Zisprin) - a not very widely prescribed SSRI derivative - but again, as Star has said - they are very ideosyncratic - it is just trial and error I'm afraid but stick with it - you will find something to suit.Apologies cos I'm a Brit so I'm not that familiar with alot of what you chaps talk about on here - hope this has helped in a general way anyway.Sue xxxx


----------

